# HP Photosmart C4250 all-in-one blues!



## Macuser4life (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey I came to this site in a desperate search for answers!

I recently purchase the HP Photosmart C4250 all-in-one scanner,printer,copier, and photo uploader. But I can't setup the scanner for the life of me! 

I bought this thing for it's convenience but so far I can only copy and print. So far this thing is not worth the money. 

This is the message I get when I try to scan: "Sorry, scanner could not be initialized" 

And when I try to set up my scanner my software doesn't even show my scanner hardware.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you install all the software from the install CD that came with it?


----------



## Macuser4life (Nov 26, 2008)

I did. In fact, I even uninstalled it and tried to instal while the devise on. No such luck!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Isn't that one of the HP printers where you are supposed to install the software with the printer disconnected from the PC until it asks for the connection?


----------



## Macuser4life (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW why did I not do that in the first place. I guess I did in reverse, installing the software first then restarting with the hardware plugged in. 

Now I just encountered another problem. My HP applications quit unexpectedly! Every time this happens I click "Report to Mac" and then the program might run smoothly. what else can I do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Still sounds like a bad install I'm not sure of the Mac install but doesn't the software install to a point then ask you to connect the printer and then finish the install?


----------



## Macuser4life (Nov 26, 2008)

Well It basically does it all at once. I'm going to try to re-instal it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Macuser4life (Nov 26, 2008)

Now I'm back to square one. I don't know what worked last time because I've been installing the software with out the HP device plugged the whole time. Which btw, the program doesn't necessarily "ask" for a connection, it just asks me to chose the device. 

I even tried installing with the device turned on and plugged in. Still, no such luck.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm not a Mac expert by any means but have you tried Down Loading the latest drivers from the HP web site?


----------



## Macuser4life (Nov 26, 2008)

I downloaded the drive off line and that worked perfectly. What I don't understand is why the installation disk didn't work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think HP has updated the drivers for these printers about 4 times, I had trouble with mine when I got it about 9 months ago and was ready to give up when it finally installed but the last install I did with the d/loaded drivers went fine.:4-dontkno


----------

